# gobbling turkey mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

just finished up this gobbler


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice! Looks good.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work there. One day like to have a Turkey mount done in a strutting position. My house is full of ducks


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice, I love that pose.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Had my 09 Bird done that way


----------



## Bgreen (Oct 31, 2008)

nice mount. I have a half mount but would love to get the flying turkey mount someday.


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

How much does a mount like that cost?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

full body turkeys (any pose) are $600, that's with the real head (freeze dryed)


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

beutiful turkey!! at $600 thats a great price to i heard taxis say they wont do one for under 700. heard there alot of work but when done right there beutiful. good job!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Mine was $500 and thats the price of any mount by the guy that did mine. He also only uses the real head (freeze dried)


----------

